# how to find snow totals for yesterday///?????



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

where can i get an accurate listing for totals of snow around new jersey. thankspayup:waving:


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is one of the links that I use somewhat regularly...

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/marfc/Maps/snow_depth/Middle_Atl.png


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Q101ATFD
Hey what is the home page for the site.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/phi/ i think


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

That one PHL/NJ area is from:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/phi/hydrology.html

However, depending on what part of the country you are in (which NWS office is closest), the pages are different. Let me know if you need another area...


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I found it but cant figure where to go for Cincinnati, OH?


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Thats where I am - and NWS Wilmington is spotty on how they list snowfall. This last storm is at the top of the page here: http://www.erh.noaa.gov/iln/index.php

However, NOAA just launched a national page here: http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/


----------

